# EHEIM aquastyle cubes



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

They look nice, but I don't know about the LED light. Seems like you'd just have 1 bright spot underneath it.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with SharkFood. It looks like it is not really plant freindly. Great for a dirftwood and rock display only though!


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone notice this line in the description:

"Dosing chamber for dung or medicine"

They want you to put dung in it??


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Loop said:


> Anyone notice this line in the description:
> 
> "Dosing chamber for dung or medicine"
> 
> They want you to put dung in it??


ROFL

Another Lost in Engrish!!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Does the filter rest on the substrate? I wonder how much clearance it needs to operate.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

My thoughts are that generally Eheim makes excellent quality products. Note how many people you have one here that would only use an Eheim canister filter. 

That being said, Eheim products also tend to be very expensive. I think I'd get a price for the product and then shop around and see what else is available before I purchased the product. 

The other consideration is the location of the aquarium, and what you want out of it. If your goal is to keep the fish and plants in the best possible environment, you might be better off with more or less conventional equipment. If your goal is to have an aquarium that fits perfectly into a room that looks like it was done by a professional interior designer, then a complete system from Eheim, or other high end company might be ideal.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

My LFS, Fishtown USA in Ramsey NJ just got them in stock last week. They are pretty nice looking, the large one, the 35 I believe, is almost identical to the Fluval Ebi and Flora just without the faux rockwall. I am a big fan of the stands Eheim is selling for them, and may pick one up for my Ebi, as it is a perfect fit. They come in 3 sizes, the smallest size is a pretty cool little tank which I probably would have preferred to the Fluval Spec I picked up. 

Tuffgong, the filter is well above the substrate.

The thing I didn't like about it is that the filter and light appear to be 1 piece. It didnt look like the filter could be swapped out while keeping the included light. The box also said that the light was a 7w led, most likely not going to be enough to support many plants.. and adding another matching light, unless my assumption about the filter and light being one piece is wrong, wouldn't be possible. 

If I were in the market for another nano, I would probably get another Ebi and remove the rockwall if that was the look I was going for.


----------



## 2drtahoe4x4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Loop said:


> Anyone notice this line in the description:
> 
> "Dosing chamber for dung or medicine"
> 
> They want you to put dung in it??





lauraleellbp said:


> ROFL
> 
> Another Lost in Engrish!!


Haha I noticed that too and was a little lost. Thanks for all the input everyone, your thoughts are pretty much the same as mine on the tank. Going to have to go check them out in person and see what the price tag is on them but I'm sure with them being new and having the Eheim name on them they will be pricey.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you guys scroll down the page to see the ridiculously tall, skinny stands??


----------



## blawrence (Jul 24, 2011)

I just purchased the larger one (9 gal) last night. The LED light is probably on the 'moderate' side. Right now it is just a little bit dimmer than two 48" 54w T5HO 23" over the substrate... but the water has not completely cleared yet. Once it has cleared, I'd probably say it'll solidly be a medium to moderate lighting level, not high, but enough to grow a good variety of plants.. I'm testing that though. The spread on the LED light is actually surprisingly good. I've seen how LED lights tend to spot light,, but these really do spread over the whole tank pretty well. If it's set low then the top edges don't get light but arguably this is good because that's less light lost outside of the water. 

I haven't decided whether to habitually keep the glass top on or off. On is nice because it's contained and house dust wont' make it's way into the tank.. but off is nice too because more light gets to the water, (not only does the glass reflect, but the condensation on the glass block more light as well. .. maybe I'll check to see how much difference it makes once it's more established.


anyway,, the filter is nice,, it has a sponge (that you wash every few months) and a canister that comes with eheim's substrat pro biological media,, but can be replaced with anything you have or want (carbon, etc).

over all I think it's a nice package .. a bit pricey though. 160 for a tank, light and filter is steep.. especially when compared to Fluval's all in one shimp tank that comes with a faux background, light, filter, co2 system sustrate, same curved glass 9 gallon tank design (I swear they look identical)... all for less. I guess you're paying for the LED light (which has higher light output in my subjective opinion).
.. THEN if you splurge for the stand .. another 115-130 dollars .. gawww! .. (I didn't buy the stand.. I can make a nicer one for less)


----------



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw one of these setup as a Shrimp/Planted tank at Sharkey's in Point Pleasant, NJ this past weekend. Was impressed by it and the plants inside looked pretty good...


----------



## JamieH (Sep 20, 2006)

Time to end some of the BS about this tank...

1 - you can upgrade the lighting (see the videos below)

2 - despite being eheim, and coming with all of the quality that means, this tank - in the UK at least - is less than the new fluval edge and very competitive compared to other tanks of the same size. 


A few videos of the tanks I found:

Lighting 

Filter showing surface cleaning action

Really cool set up with moss 'trees'

Overview from a trade show, showing the ability to *upgrade lighting*

Detailed unboxing video showing all components


A few pics of the tanks... other peoples I should add


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

*throws massive electrical switch* IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! *diabolical laugh*


----------



## JamieH (Sep 20, 2006)

samamorgan said:


> *throws massive electrical switch* IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! *diabolical laugh*




It sure is... I'm about to order two of these


----------



## SomebodySayJuan (Oct 2, 2011)

I just picked up a 35 on a whim this afternoon for $60 less than its listed on Amazon. Nice looking little tank and it should make a nice home for my shrimp.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

SomebodySayJuan said:


> I just picked up a 35 on a whim this afternoon for $60 less than its listed on Amazon. Nice looking little tank and it should make a nice home for my shrimp.


where did you get that deal?


----------



## SomebodySayJuan (Oct 2, 2011)

Stopped in to a new LFS that just recently opened and they had one sitting on the shelf. The only thing I've found I don't like about it so far is the lid and the chintzy little clips that align it. Not a big deal though, I wasn't planning on keeping a lid on it anyway.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Or you could go on amazon.com and get a finnex 4 gallon rimless tank for less than $30 with a filter included. There are many variations, you can get ones that have the light included and others with more. 

I mean C'mon a rimless glass tank for less than $30! 


http://www.amazon.com/FT-1200-Finnex-Gallon-Aquarium-Filter/dp/B003ZTOHD4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327768623&sr=8-1


----------

